# Empfehlung] Lüfter für AMD Athlon 3000+



## Moritz123 (8. März 2005)

Hallo!

ich habe mich seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr mit dem Hardware-Markt beschäftigt, will mir aber nun eine neue CPU mit Lüfter kaufen.
Welchen Lüfter könnt Ihr für einen Athlon XP 3000+ empfehlen? Ich hatte zuerst einen Zalmann ins Auge gefasst, da die sehr gut sein sollen; leider werden deren Lüfter nicht von meinem Mainboard (MSI KT4AV 6712) unterstützt.
Ich hätte gerne einen Lüfter der leise ist, da der PC recht nah an meinem Bett steht und auch nachts laufen soll. Außerdem sollte er von den Abmessung nicht allzugroß sein, da zwischen Netzteil und jetzigem Lüfter nicht mehr als ein paar Millimeter Platz sind.

Vielen Dank und ich freue mich auf Eure Empfehlungen.


----------



## Lukaro (8. März 2005)

Ich kann da nur den Spire WhisperRock IV (bis 3400+) empfehlen, der hält meinen übertakteten 1800+ (auf 2000+) auf 40~45°C volllast, ist leise (hersteller sagt 21db) und auch ziemlich günstig (~15Euro glaubich)

http://www.spirecoolers.com/fcc.asp?ProdID=105

Lukaro


----------

